# milwaukee 5625-20 & bench dog pro lift compatibility



## billness (Sep 20, 2008)

I have searched everywhere and can't figure out if these two are compatible or not. The bench dog web site doesn't give any indication if the 5625-20 router will fit the sleeve or if the height adjustment nut on the 5625 is in the way. Looking at the milwaukee web site it doesn't give the dia. of the router without the housing anywhere, even in the owners manual. the Bench Dog web site states the router needs to be 4.2" or a alternate sleeve adapter is needed
my questions are 
1. are they compatible 
2. whats the dia. of the 5625 router itself without housing.
3. and is the milwaukee 5625-20 a better router than the PC 7518
for all around use in the Bench Dog Prolift


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Benchdog.com
You can call their 800 number on site look in "Contact" use ext 2 when you get the automated spiel. It brings you to a human I think his name is Brian that has some experience with the unit and what they can accomodate. 

There are a number current housings the lift supports, the Rockler catalog shows, (with proper adapters) bear in mind they name the most popular, maybe the 5625 doesn't rank mention, the 5625 looks like a solid router to me. 

PC 690/890, Bosch 1617/1618, Dewalt 610, 616/618, 40-002
Makita RF 1100/1101, 40-003

If you router matches the housing diams. of any of these units then you may be in luck. 
The PC 7518s have nodes protruding from its side and the default cradle is bored for it, so if the Milwaukee has protrusions and the offered adapters don't you might have to modify.


----------

